# No Fishing Mosquito Marina



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Watched a guy yesterday (4/6) put up signs along the rocky shoreline, in between the docks, in the marina stating "No fishing from April 15 to September 1"! Not just on the docks but all along the shoreline. Assuming dock holders were complaining about fisherman, or maybe theft related to activity???


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't believe they can restrict anyone dock fishing if they are in a boat.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

There is a guy who lives on long lake that posts no fishing signs on and around his property every year. From what I have seen it looks like everybody simply ignores the signs anyway. I have heard of some marinas being off-limits during some tourni's but no fishing on public waters?
Cant wait to hear the outcome of this one.
later
donm


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

EZ, they ARE official signs posted by a man riding a gator, which I am assuming a park property gator. The signs are on typical sign post, like a stop sign post, and galvanized metal signs in the grass in between each dock. Now the signs that are chained on each dock entrance are still there stating "dock holders only" these are new postings.... I too have had many a good day fishing there, not anymore between those dates...
gold, I know they can't say anything if you're in a boat, just shore fishing.

I have no idea why....If I run into the ranger I will ask.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

what a shame. i have seen a lot of dads fishing there with their kids. easy access for all and a little structure. and much better than that littered causeway at times.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

As always follow the money!


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

My guess would be that they limited fishing to keep people away from the boats. Of course, with shore fishing, there seams to be a lot of trash that people don't pick up.......


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sure if this is the case or not but these signs usually stem from dock owners complaining. This really $&@:;() me off bad. They claim fisherman are always geting hooks stuck on their lines or in their prop. I get it and I am sure it would get frustrating from time to time but come on it's a lake. I bought a house across from a baseball field and foul balls are constantly hitting my cars and house. Should I post a sign that says no batting? It goes with the territory.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

fishin 1st said:


>


My bad, thought it was Sept. 1st. Is that the official season for dock holders?
Thanks for the pic. fishin 1st!


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

Go get um ez im with ya on that one,,,,,


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Just so I understand, this has nothing to do with people fishing on or near the public launch docks, correct? Maybe someone could take a wider angle photo.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Net said:


> Just so I understand, this has nothing to do with people fishing on or near the public launch docks, correct? Maybe someone could take a wider angle photo.


These signs are posted between each and every dock. Now I am not sure about fishing ON the public launching dock. I think there is/was a sign there already saying no fishing FROM dock. I know the new updated launch on the North side of the marina bay, near the Mosquito Lake State Park Marina Concession, has a sign on it saying that. The breakwalls and shoreline everywhere else, with the exception of the "No Fishing within 100 yards from the gas pump" and the, now, dock area, is still a go....???


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I was a shore fisherman until a year and a half ago and still take my 4 year old on shore often. I understand why this is posted and I bet its for numerous reasons. You guys got to understand that we are the lower percentage of respective anglers that clean up our trash and don't do stupid things. There are so many ignorant people that fish that people shouldn't have to deal with it around where they pay good money to dock their boat. People should not have to deal with it while loading and launching their boats either. It may very well look like the causeway with trash everywhere by the end of the year if there were hundreds of people fishing here everyday. I know almost everyone on this site picks up their trash along with everyone elses probably everytime they go out. But the fact is there are so many people that do whatever they want and this is to keep them away so I understand. I would much rather that they have more rangers around to stop the things that are going on so you don't have to shut down an area of a lake to people but that just can't happen.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I never said I agree with it because I too have fished there. I was just stating on some reasons why it could be closed for fishing.


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Ez is right! Our tax dollars pay for that park. Mass punishment is never the answer. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe the state should worry less about the shore fishermen and worry more about emptying the tanks in the bathrooms. Can't even breath anywhere near those things let alone inside them.


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

that makes me mad i almost missed the crappy lakes i grew up on because they had plenty of easy access. i wanted to do some fishing on berlin last night with my 3 year old boy 6 month old daughter an i couldn't find a place with easy access to get into. i found two of my favorite places to launch the canoe blocked by gates the state put in over the last year. likewise at deer creek goverment funds were used to put in a foot bridge over the dam, but it was also used to put in a long fence that inhibits access to fish the embankment on the deer creek side.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

lunker4141 said:


> Maybe the state should worry less about the shore fishermen and worry more about emptying the tanks in the bathrooms. Can't even breath anywhere near those things let alone inside them.


Amen, brother!

Tax dollars are paying for the signs and post and now patrol. They even took away the trash cans. Let's see..... No trash cans, stinky outhouses, no fishing areas..... What's next?
New dog area, new frisbee golf, new docks. 
They did a nice job w/alternative activities. Just doesn't seem like they are catering to the fisherpeople. I thought that was a high revenue for the ODNR....fishing license sales???
I still (personally) HATE the outhouses and showerhouse at the campground. I would rather hold on to the outside of the building, squat over and have at it.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow this is a shame! Unbelievable! I have fished that shoreline as far back as I can remember! Wow this just ruined my day! What's next? Another license fee increase and cheaper paper probably! Haha wow wow wow!


----------



## peanut (Apr 9, 2010)

This is great news for me. I was a dock holder for six years in a row and theft is a very big problem. last year when they called me to reserve my dock I told them I would not be keeping my boat there until they put a stop to the fishing around the docks. In the six years I had four marine batteries stolen - my canvas camper top cut two times to gain access when they could have just unzipped it - A fish finder stolen - a net - and many other items that I shouldn't have left on the boat. One time I found my kicker motor hanging off the back by the locking cable and it was submerged and never ran right after that. With the cost of the dock and replacing stolen items I found it was cost less to just tow my boat to the lake not to mention the saved aggravation. I talked to many other dock holders and I wasn't the only one having issues. Its a shame law abiding citizens have to pay for the actions of criminals but something needed to be done. I don't think this will totally solve the problem because the people who are doing this are doing it late at night when the park is empty. I think cameras would have been a better option but that costs money. I do miss not waiting around for a ramp when a thunderstorm rolls in or on a busy day but I sure don't miss replacing damaged or stolen items. To answer your question ezbite: When it is legal for someone with bad intentions to fish and park ten feet from their target it makes for easy access. With no fishing allowed in that area people who don't pay for a dock have no reason to be in that area. This will make it harder for the scum to take what doesn't belong to them. Yes people pay taxes for the park but dock holders pay an additional $450 per year for their space. I think not allowing fishing after dark in that area would have accomplished the same result.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm a little curious. Was it the shore fishing that caused all your stuff to be stolen? I'm pretty sure if someone wants to steal from the unguarded boats they are going to do it whether the NO FISHING sign is there or not. But your complaints speak volumes to how normal boaters feel about people who fish. Why would you ask for them to put NO FISHING signs up when it was your property getting stolen that was the problem. I would understand if your were finding hooks and line and lures all tangled on your boat or putting tears on your top but to blame guys/girls or kids who just want to fish for your stuff being stolen is just wrong. How many dads can't take their kids fishing there now, because a few hoity toity dock holders complain to the state that the shore fisherpeople are stealing from their boats without proof!!! Doesn't make sense to me. I guess whatever makes the money happy goes. Its all a shame.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't think peanut is saying or even implying that fishermen are the ones doing the stealing. You have to look at it from the perspective of law enforcement. If it's 10:00 at night by golly the only people near those boat slips should be the boat owners themselves. Yes, innocent fishermen will be affected. How would you handle the issue of frequent thefts?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

By Peanut saying he wouldn't buy dock space till the fishing around the docks was stopped then listed his complaints about stuff being stolen sounds like its pointed at shore fishermen. Cameras would be the expensive route but why not put up gates at the entrance to each dock. There really isnt a good answer for this problem of theft because they are docking the boats at a PUBLIC park not a gated Marina. By docking your boat for a whole summer at a public park you know the risk of theft is there. People couldve pulled there boat up to peanuts boat and stole that stuff......should we make it off limits to put your boat in the water now? Just stating why should people who fish from shore be the ones who suffer. I agree fishing from the pay docks shoudnt be allowed but taking the shoreline away is a big issue.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, so now people who fish and park ten feet way have no excuse to be there. But what about the benches around that area, should we take those away too? Should we make it so people who just want to come and sit by the water not be able to do so. Just so people who shouldn't be in that area aren't. Its all a bad situation. Where are the people who may be handicapped supposed to fish? That spot has easy access to parking and paved sidewalks. But hey $450 a year per dock adds up. Money talks especially when the government is involved.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

You make good points lunker. Tuff issue for sure. Same problems with theft down here at our city owned reservoirs & marinas. Heck you can't even park your truck in the lot without some low life sawing off your catalytic converter. I've had frequent conversations with local police and the only tool they have with real teeth is enforcing the nightly curfew.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

I see both sides of the issue and both have valid points. My problem is bad people are going to do bad things. If I had my boat docked there I would do everything in my power to ensure I did not entice anyone to steal anything or give the opportunity to. I chalk this up to leaving a laptop in the front seat of a car, it's bound to get stolen. At no point should the government be allowed to restrict access to public land that is used for recreational purposes. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I agree with the nightly curfew if fishing from shore or docks that have boats around them. But this issue is about NO FISHING PERIOD between such and such date from shore. The docks SHOULD be off limits while boats are docked there. I also don't want the whole park closed at dark because some of my best fishing has been done at night...from a boat. Theft is only something that will get worse if the economy doesn't turn around. And there is no pleasing everyone with this issue, its really a no win for the state, either way they go with it someone will complain.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Camera setups are pretty cheep these days. I don't understand why putting restrictions on shore fishing is the answer to theft. The camera pays for itself and then some the first person you catch stealing. Also people are far less likely to steal when they know there is a camera watching them.

This solution is far too obvious if theft is the reason for the restriction. I'm guessing it has more to do with people on and around the docks.


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Peanut, sorry to hear about your stolen and damaged items however taking away shore access to all law abiding fisherman will NOT stop theft. Sounds like the state must have cut
the Park Ranger budget limiting the amout of law enforcement officers available to keep an eye out for these s--- bags who are stealing and vandalizing private property. It is a shame when good honest people are punished when a small group of people ruin it for everyone. I have a politically incorrect answer, 2 in the chest and 1 in the head if you are caught stealing! Sounds harsh I know but it would work!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

i agree with rob on punishments i think they gentleman with the idea of restricting fishing to daylight hours is not a bad one, even though i don't agree with any restriction to access on a PUBLIC Lake


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I won't say which area but I recently worked as a private IT contractor with the Ohio Dept of Public Safety in Columbus. If the state puts up signs that means there was a safety concern of one sort or another. Public safety trumps personal freedoms in certain situations. Maybe they had drownings in those areas? Talk to the park rangers.


----------



## peanut (Apr 9, 2010)

I agree with Rob's form of punishment. I even thought about rigging an exploding tackle box at one time. I spent many nights just sitting in my boat after dark watching but never saw anything. I would have gladly paid a little extra for them to install cameras instead of worrying every night.They don't cost much and are easy to install. I would have set up my own camera if they had electric on the docks. I believe it is the same people that cause the problem and they just keep doing it because they get away with it. I don't know if the theft was the reason for the restriction but do know that theft was a big problem. As far as people sitting on the benches enjoying the beauty of the lake, There isn't too many people just hanging out after dark unless they are fishing. I noticed last year lots of open docks and I had to wait for two years to be picked in a lottery to get my first dock. I just wonder how many people like me backed out because of the theft and vandalism. Although this may not totally solve the problem it will make it harder for someone to hide there bad intentions when hanging out around the docks after dark and if they are caught on the docks there will be no doubt as to what they are up to. I understand this new restriction does upset some people and it is sad that it has come to this but the problem was more than just a few isolated incidents this has been a major problem for years. I only kept my boat there from April 15 until the end of June and then used it on Erie the rest of the year and had all these problems. It's hard to say how many batteries I would have gone through if it stayed there all year. I wouldn't have known about the new restriction if it wasn't for this site and I want to thank crappiewacka for the heads up. I plan on checking on a dock tonight and will find out the reason for the new restriction although I think I already know. Again this is great news to me and I am sure all dock holders would agree.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

if the odnr put up the sign you would know it ..it looks like a private sign ..if thats all theres is i would say not from the state


----------



## peanut (Apr 9, 2010)

Instead of giving a suggestion for a solution to the problem ezbite you twist what I said although I am happy they are at least trying to do something about the problem I am not happy it has come to this. I doubt the problem is caused by any actual fisherman but people pretending that's what they are doing while planning their attack and waiting for the right moment. I'm sure if you docked your boat there and suffered what I have you would agree.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Wether the signs are private or state installed you can probably count on the rangers inforcing them if they are still up. Ive been checked fishing @ night around there many times. They dont take crime lightly. Is there anything you can do? Sure! Sleep in it. Better be packin heat too! Think Mosquito is alone? No way!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I docked at Mosquito quite a few years also.I never lost any thing much. But I pulled electronics,Rods and tackle that type stuff. Always put my electronics in a plastic tub with a snap on lid and took home. But you go to Erie or a lot of lakes its always posted too! I prefer people weather fishermen or not stay clear of my boat. And it is usually shore fisherman on the docks. I got dings from sinkers, hooks and holes in canvas from hooks,little kids trying to board the boat, people fishing on docks when not allowed and not moving when bringing the boat in, trash and worm containers on docks and boat,Being a fisherman means little as people will be people. And there are good and bad of all them. With the whole lake open there is no reason you should be any where near my boat. I didn't when I shore fished and didn't feel deprived. When a person pays 800.00-- 2000.00 a season he ought not to have to worry so much. Thats just dock fees with out boat expenses or any thing else. I suppose that's why they try to make it decent for boaters too. Follow the money! Sure don't you! You work for the best wages you can make I would think!


----------



## Spinacre10 (Apr 10, 2012)

Peanut I have always enjoyed getting on and reading these posts, but I must say you are the first person I ever had to make an account for just to reply to your total nonsense. First off I'm sorry to hear your stuff was stolen, it sucks but personally i feel the only cure is lead poison. But you make a comment like "I am not docking here until there are restrictions to shore fishermen" in my eyes that only invites the wrong party to show up and steal all your new stuff. He doesn't care about the law, do you really think that little sign will scare him away from your boat? This person no longer has to worry about the honest fisherman that could be fishing behind the bush thinking its odd this guy is pulling this much equipment from his boat this late at night. Causing him to maybe check out at least a license plate. But if I were you I would construct your "exploding tackle box" looks like one of the few things you said that makes sense. I'm sorry my first post had to be directed at someone such as yourself but you would have to understand where I am coming from i guess. Happy docking!


----------



## Runuv (May 23, 2008)

If anyone thinks the signs will stop the thefts they are wrong. The thefts will not even slow down. Marines are like shopping malls only for fishing and marine items. Cameras are great if the resolution is so high that you can Id the person in the dark and you know someone that can Id the thieve. Now if someone is watching the cameras live and very close to the docks, the thieves can get caught in the act.The best deterant is having a guard there all night long, be it a Park Ranger or a private security company. Maybe the dock holder can form a watch group and take turns staying all night.

I have had my own boat broken into right in my driveway at night and it is right next to my neighbors house. The key is don't keep anything in your boat that you don't want stolen. Look at how many cars get broken into during the day at the local malls Biggest reason people leave there valueables in plain sight. Thieves see the items and break in. The thieves know people are lazy and keep their fishing poles, tackle etc on their boats and check for said items.

The signs will not even slow down the thefts.


----------



## peanut (Apr 9, 2010)

Spinacre10 said:


> Peanut I have always enjoyed getting on and reading these posts, but I must say you are the first person I ever had to make an account for just to reply to your total nonsense. First off I'm sorry to hear your stuff was stolen, it sucks but personally i feel the only cure is lead poison. But you make a comment like "I am not docking here until there are restrictions to shore fishermen" in my eyes that only invites the wrong party to show up and steal all your new stuff. He doesn't care about the law, do you really think that little sign will scare him away from your boat? This person no longer has to worry about the honest fisherman that could be fishing behind the bush thinking its odd this guy is pulling this much equipment from his boat this late at night. Causing him to maybe check out at least a license plate. But if I were you I would construct your "exploding tackle box" looks like one of the few things you said that makes sense. I'm sorry my first post had to be directed at someone such as yourself but you would have to understand where I am coming from i guess. Happy docking!


Although I respect your reply and it sounds all good. Where were these honest fisherman when my boat was being trashed. My guess is they were at home sleeping so they could get up for work the next day like me. If nothing else the signs give the park rangers a reason to check out a person who is hanging around the docks or even being parked in the seprate parking area for the docks after dark. The signs may not scare them away but it will keep them from setting up camp next to the docks waiting for everyone to leave and if someone pulls in they can't run back to their fishing pole like they are fishing. If its a ranger all they have to say is my hook was caught on the dock and I was just getting it loose. Well not anymore. Again no fishing after dark would have the same result.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

I think, as a whole, shore fisherpeople would actually deter theft. Most are vigilant to suspicious activities. 
I have seen many a boater (myself included) fishing the docks. Flipping jigs for crappie around the post and tossing spinnerbaits for bass in the shade underneath. Seemingly all concentrating on the task at hand, not who's Humminbird or Merc. I should take.
There will always be passerby's along the shore and yes some are obsessed on theft, but not usually, it may just be a young family just wanting to catch a memory.
If the main reason, this is posted, is theft, why not use card swiping gates or press a number box for entry on the dock instead of the cheap chain and hook gate. There should be some form of a dock holder community, like a condo development, and pay for things to deter theft themselves. Even a little more patrol at night, I am sure the state can hire a night watchman fairly reasonable in this economy to take up voided hours on the rangers. How about IR trail cameras for pictures of activities.
Most fisherpeople I meet/know are very trustworthy, in my book......


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Runuv and I must of been thinking pretty much the same thing at the same time. 
He must be a faster typer....
Smart man!!!!


----------



## Spinacre10 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well where was the ranger when your boat was getting trashed? Blame who you want. Didn't you say once they are in your boat its easy for them because they are under cover? Do you think the guy/guys that stole your stuff set up camp? I could go on for days. Basically it's simple, you have no one to blame so you open you mouth and only nonsense fell out. Like I said happy docking...... Hope this solves your issues.


----------



## peanut (Apr 9, 2010)

Spinacre10 said:


> Well where was the ranger when your boat was getting trashed? Blame who you want. Didn't you say once they are in your boat its easy for them because they are under cover? Do you think the guy/guys that stole your stuff set up camp? I could go on for days. Basically it's simple, you have no one to blame so you open you mouth and only nonsense fell out. Like I said happy docking...... Hope this solves your issues.


It's only nonsense if you are clueless as to how and when the theft takes place. Are you suggesting it's my fault for having a nice camper enclosure on my boat? I have no doubt the people stealing are setting up like they are fishing and waiting for everyone to leave before they steal. Your right I have no one to blame because I thought I could put my boat in a place that everyone has access to and it would be safe from idiots. Yea it's my fault. I did live and learn thats why I didn't purchase a dock last year.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I tend to agree with crappiewacka. I've been following the post since it started, but have kept my mouth shut for a while. Peanut, in your original post I understand what you are saying, but the way you said it came off as you were suspicious of the shore fisherman. Crappiewacka is right to say that _they_ were probably deterring _additional_ crime. I suspect that without them there, the thefts will likely go up.

I suspect you could argue that by eliminating shore fisherman, you could eliminate someone from posing as a shore fisherman to scope out the boats... but you also eliminate someone that could report something suspicious, or be a witness to the rangers/LEO's when they are trying to ID a suspect.

Just bad news all around. I'm a boat fisherman primarily, but I have to side with the shore fisherman on this one. I think it's a rotten deal for them... although I do sympathize with you over your sense of violation, I think your anger is misdirected.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

ezbite said:


> I disagree... Peanut clearly made his point... All fisherman are thieves that fish by the docks. Why else would a fellow fisherman be happy to see a restriction on fishing???


You have got to be kidding me?. Did you even read Peanuts post? He clearly said that the activity was probably taking place at night. He didn't say it was fisherman. Ya know it could have been criminals posing as fisherman, and it could be happening during daylight hours. Unless you were there while the thefts were taking place, you don't know who it was, or when it happened. You missed his point completely. 

As far as the question you posed...... "Why would a fellow fisherman be happy to see restrictions on fishing???" Are you saying that you don't care where and when people fish, regardless of the location? Are you saying that you think length limits, slot limits, and off limits areas should be non existent? It sure sounds like it to me. Evidently you wouldn't mind seeing a non sportsman fisherman with a bucket full of 9 inch walleye, or bass, or any other species that your tax dollar, and fishing license fees pay to have managed?

It all boils down to a battle of individuals rights. And we all know that a few bad apples can spoil the whole bushel for everyone else.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

And one more thing.......... we are talking about Mosquito here. There are TONS of places to shore fish at Mosquito. It's not like the marina is the only place to go shore fishing. The debate is over whether or not people need to fish near the boats in the marina. I say no.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

ezbite said:


> OK, explain to me where i said any of this nonsence???



You didn't say any of those things. And I honestly doubt that you feel that way. But......

ezbite;1395016]I disagree... Peanut clearly made his point... All fisherman are thieves that fish by the docks. Why else would a fellow fisherman be happy to see a restriction on fishing???

Show me where Peanut said that all fisherman are thieves that fish by the docks? He didn't say that either. See what I was trying to do? I implied that you didn't like restrictions on fishing, just as you implied that Peanut thinks all fisherman that fish by docks are thieves. We need rules. There is a great post in the LaDue wading post on the main page that fits this discussion very well. The poster was very respectful, but he said that if shore fisherman don't follow the rules, they won't have anywhere to fish. 

Ez I think we can both agree that sportsman aren't the problem. It's the others that pretend to be sportsman, that are the problem

No offense meant by my post. Just trying clear up some misconceptions in some of the posts.


----------



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

I think its the campers, they are right there and have no t.v. and easychairs to keep them occupied. They should put up no camping signs and that might solve the problem. All joking aside they might have better luck posting the 10 COMMANDMENTS.!!!!!!


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

The bottom line is that a small percentage of people don't respect or care about other peoples property period. The good guys always pay for their actions. If a few of those small percentage people received lead poisoning for there actions, and were left in the lake for fish food the word would get out quickly! Trust me when I tell you that these s... bags run in packs. With that being said taking away OUR shore access will not stop the thefts or vandalism. I am disappointed with the state with their decision to close fishing in the marina. I am disapointed that the Rangers have not caught more of these guys. The wrong answer is to ridicule other OGF members for their comments and beliefs. While we are arguing the s... bags are still stealing and vandalizing someones property. Bottom line is that we should be able to fish the docks and the dock holders should feel safe to keep their boat docked in the marina. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

RobFyl said:


> The bottom line is that a small percentage of people don't respect or care about other peoples property period. The good guys always pay for their actions. If a few of those small percentage people received lead poisoning for there actions, and were left in the lake for fish food the word would get out quickly! Trust me when I tell you that these s... bags run in packs. With that being said taking away OUR shore access will not stop the thefts or vandalism. I am disappointed with the state with their decision to close fishing in the marina. I am disapointed that the Rangers have not caught more of these guys. The wrong answer is to ridicule other OGF members for their comments and beliefs. While we are arguing the s... bags are still stealing and vandalizing someones property. Bottom line is that we should be able to fish the docks and the dock holders should feel safe to keep their boat docked in the marina.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Well said. It is always a few that ruin it for everybody.


----------



## Spinacre10 (Apr 10, 2012)

Peanut I am also a boater. But it is amazing you think this will solve the problem. Its a public lake its just like if I take my truck to the mall its a public place, someone breaks into my truck then I guess it's going to be a bad day. I understand what your saying. I feel that if you pay to dock there then there should have some sort of gated community for you guys. Not tell the rest of the people you can't fish here because my boat got trashed. I know the point your trying to make, I and obviously several others think you came up with a idiotic solution. But I guess you think you said the right things and actions were taken for the better. Personally I think the problem will only be worse for you guys because not only at night you have to worry now also during the day. Now there will be even less people. So only time will tell how well you thought this through.


----------



## peanut (Apr 9, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I disagree... Peanut clearly made his point... All fisherman are thieves that fish by the docks. Why else would a fellow fisherman be happy to see a restriction on fishing???


After reading this it was clear to me the kind of person I was dealing with. ezbite, Apparently your unable to comprehend the real reason I am happy about the restriction after reading my post so you made this up. Read it again and tell me where I even suggested that nonsense.


----------



## peanut (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't believe this is the cure for the problem but it is a step in the right direction that doesn't cost any money. The only sure cure would be a security guard or a large gate at the dock entrance instead of a small chain that unhooks or to do what worked for me and refuse to pay money to leave it where it is vulnerable. The new restriction sure beats doing nothing at all. Time will tell if it makes any difference. I can only hope it does. Filling out police reports- fixing damages and replacing stolen items will ruin your weekend and sure takes the fun out of owning a boat.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

peanut said:


> I don't believe this is the cure for the problem but it is a step in the right direction that doesn't cost any money. The only sure cure would be a security guard or a large gate at the dock entrance instead of a small chain that unhooks or to do what worked for me and refuse to pay money to leave it where it is vulnerable. The new restriction sure beats doing nothing at all. Time will tell if it makes any difference. I can only hope it does. Filling out police reports- fixing damages and replacing stolen items will ruin your weekend and sure takes the fun out of owning a boat.


Agreed!

Fella's we are all sportsmen here, lets hear all sides, and act like "the brotherhood"....
Please refrain from hurtful adjectives and if I wrote anything undesirable, I apologize. I only wanted to know originally why these signs were put up.
The real reason, if anyone knew, not speculations.
It is definitely a loss for all....


----------



## Lilbrownjug (Apr 8, 2011)

It does not matter what is posted or anywhere, there are persons out there who likes to break the law. And you cannot do anything about it, unless you catch them in the act. And because of these bad people... unfortunately we all have to pay! I hate to say it , but you cannot post any waters that is for recreational use to the public. You can post the land, but not a "No Fishing sign" on public waters. The person whom did post the public waters is in violation of the law! We all have to take a chance when we put our boats in the water and leave our vehicles/trailers un-attended for our enjoyment. Due to the nature of this , we chance theft, vandalism and etc. which then creates high costs on our insurance rates. Here let me cry you a river you may fish in without all the bad situations in a perfect world. Not gonna happen! So man up and don't pay attention to things that don't matter! I guarantee you will have way less gray hairs!

lilbrownjug, without the alcohol in it! GOTTA LOVE OGF!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Lol go back to the jug! Mosquito isnt a state lake. Its a corp engineer lake.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

viper1 said:


> Mosquito isnt a state lake. Its a corp engineer lake.


Huh? What's in your jug tonight viper?  Skeeter is one big OH state park. Only the dam & spillway is managed by the army corps of engr.

Correction: the corps also manages a couple of picnic areas around the lake.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lilbrownjug said:


> It does not matter what is posted or anywhere, there are persons out there who likes to break the law. And you cannot do anything about it, unless you catch them in the act. And because of these bad people... unfortunately we all have to pay! I hate to say it , but you cannot post any waters that is for recreational use to the public. You can post the land, but not a "No Fishing sign" on public waters. The person whom did post the public waters is in violation of the law! We all have to take a chance when we put our boats in the water and leave our vehicles/trailers un-attended for our enjoyment. Due to the nature of this , we chance theft, vandalism and etc. which then creates high costs on our insurance rates. Here let me cry you a river you may fish in without all the bad situations in a perfect world. Not gonna happen! So man up and don't pay attention to things that don't matter! I guarantee you will have way less gray hairs!
> 
> lilbrownjug, without the alcohol in it! GOTTA LOVE OGF!


So from your post we should all accept and succum to theft and vandalism 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nope corp lake state owns park only. Odnr an corp have an agreement for syate to manage recreation only. It is just one of a group of lakes built to manage floods.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Lilbrownjug said:


> And you cannot do anything about it, unless you catch them in the act.


Are you speaking metaphorically? Seriously, that's why state parks have rangers. Park rangers are trained peace officers that carry weapons & badges and do many of the same things that regular police do. You shouldn't have to just take it on the chin any more than you should in your own neighborhood.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

viper1 said:


> Nope corp lake state owns park only. Odnr an corp have an agreement for syate to manage recreation only. It is just one of a group of lakes built to manage floods.


Here is the extent of the corp's involvement/management.
http://corpslakes.usace.army.mil/visitors/projects.cfm?Id=H411870

Don't forget the OH Div of Wildlife also manages the 9,000 acre wildlife area north of the buoys.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Theft problems could just as easily be from boaters cruising around there also. It would be a lot easier for them to do it without being noticed that way. Ever think of that? Who knows! The place is never patrolled from what I see, and I mean exactly what I say. (Making a slow drive through there isn't patrolling if you ask me) There are just as many bad people out in the world as there are good and theft is a problem everywhere whether it be a public lake, a public golf course, or wherever. Signs will probably make these thieves laugh. I bet the theft problems stay the same, or maybe get worse. Anywho, I'm done on this matter. Hope the theft problems get better (wishful thinking) because who knows whats next if they don't.


----------



## Spinacre10 (Apr 10, 2012)

Crappiewacka i agree we are all brothers here. I just can not believe that the odnr actually took this into consideration. Let alone took action on this wonderful public fishing place. Not going to lie this guy did get under my skin a little. All i hope for is the phone lines go off the hook at the odnr about this, hopefully it doesn't take long for peanut to realize the problem only got worse. I am sorry to anyone that i have offened but i couldn't let this one go untouched.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Spinacre I agree. Without the shore fisherman's presence, thieves will likely become more active and maybe even bolder. I would expect crime to increase without anyone around to be a witness.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I think I would be getting lots of tickets at that lake. What a joke, docks are great to fish around.


----------



## Lilbrownjug (Apr 8, 2011)

The lake and surrounding lands is owned by the state and run by the Army cor of Engineers. Just like Berlin.


----------



## Lilbrownjug (Apr 8, 2011)

fredg53 said:


> So from your post we should all accept and succum to theft and vandalism
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No I did not say that, If you want to take the time to set back in the tree's with a camera and wait for them, you are free to do so. That's what the Park Rangers and Peace officers are trained to do. But are they?


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

peanut said:


> The only sure cure would be a security guard or a large gate at the dock entrance instead of a small chain that unhooks


The State of Ohio is the owner of this rental property. They bear the responsibility of making it secure for renters and should be required to use a percentage of their profits to install a proper security gate.

They are getting away with running a rinky-dink, two bit operation at the expense of dock renters, then turning around and hammering folks that pay $19 a year for a fishing license by restricting access to public resources.

If I had one of those docks, my beef would be with the State of Ohio. These shysters are clever enough to realize that such a situation will turn opposing sides of this argument against each other. 

Both sides should unite and insists that the dock security be improved and fishing restored.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

billjaco said:


> Both sides should unite and insists that the dock security be improved and fishing restored.


Sounds like a plan to me!!!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

billjaco said:


> If I had one of those docks, my beef would be with the State of Ohio. These shysters are clever enough to realize that such a situation will turn opposing sides of this argument against each other.
> 
> Both sides should unite and insists that the dock security be improved and fishing restored.


Best post in this thread so far


----------



## Spinacre10 (Apr 10, 2012)

Good thinking billjaco. Does anyone know the correct people to contact about this issue? If so please post the information. that way we call contact the same place possibly the same person/persons. I know I would like to be heard along with many others. I think a series of phone calls from all of us sportsman would at least cause someone to look our direction.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would think the best course of action would be to contact the State Representative for that area and bombard his/her office with emails, phone calls, and letters. Get the legislature involved!!! That's what they are elected for.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

peanut said:


> This is great news for me. I was a dock holder for six years in a row and theft is a very big problem. last year when they called me to reserve my dock I told them I would not be keeping my boat there until they put a stop to the fishing around the docks. In the six years I had four marine batteries stolen - my canvas camper top cut two times to gain access when they could have just unzipped it - A fish finder stolen - a net - and many other items that I shouldn't have left on the boat. One time I found my kicker motor hanging off the back by the locking cable and it was submerged and never ran right after that. With the cost of the dock and replacing stolen items I found it was cost less to just tow my boat to the lake not to mention the saved aggravation. I talked to many other dock holders and I wasn't the only one having issues. Its a shame law abiding citizens have to pay for the actions of criminals but something needed to be done. I don't think this will totally solve the problem because the people who are doing this are doing it late at night when the park is empty. I think cameras would have been a better option but that costs money. I do miss not waiting around for a ramp when a thunderstorm rolls in or on a busy day but I sure don't miss replacing damaged or stolen items. To answer your question ezbite: When it is legal for someone with bad intentions to fish and park ten feet from their target it makes for easy access. With no fishing allowed in that area people who don't pay for a dock have no reason to be in that area. This will make it harder for the scum to take what doesn't belong to them. Yes people pay taxes for the park but dock holders pay an additional $450 per year for their space. I think not allowing fishing after dark in that area would have accomplished the same result.



So how did "fishing" cause your problems?... It sounds like thieves are the guys your looking to stop, signs do no good against them. What is a "fisherman" going to do, steal your stuff and use it for bait?


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Another thing people seem to be overlooking here, what about people fishing at night? When I say people fishing I mean honest folks actually fishing, not thieves. Ok, so what if a thieve is prowling the area with the intent to break into some boats, but then notices a couple guys fishing and decides to keep moving on? You've got to think that has stopped at least a couple dozen thefts over the years. Now its up to the "signs" and rangers.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

signs dont seem to be stopping anyone from fishing


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I would think you would have a better chance of a fisherman being down there and seeing suspicious activity versus hoping a park ranger would catch someone. There just isn't enough law enforcement to stop all the theives. It seems like the state would be responsible in this for something if you are paying for the dock. You could also put a car proximity alarm on your boat. I had one on my jeep if you got within a foot of it the alarm would go off.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Took a drive thorugh the park to check out the signs, they are real, and they have no affect. Saw people fishing, even out on the docks where there were always signs...lol...hope they are careful....I have always had better luck on the breakwall just 25 yards from the docks.


----------



## peanut (Apr 9, 2010)

Although they can place the signs I don't think they can't leagally enforce it being a state park. I think this was an attempt to bring back unhappy dock holders. Besides the theft issue I wouldn't pay to park my car with a convertable top in a place where people are throwing lead and hooks so why would I pay to park my boat there. I didn't care about my old boat but i have a little more invested in the one I have now. No matter what they do someone won't be happy. I know my comment (this is great news) ruffled some feathers but know that I didn't mean any disrespect to all the honest sportsman who visit this site that may feel cheated out of a popular fishing spot. I did enough of my own investigating to know the theft occurs when the last fisherman has left the park and the crack heads waited for them to leave. They need their crack more than you need those fish and what better way to not draw attention than to sit there with a fishing pole. Am I right or wrong? don't know but i'm putting my bad experience in the past where it belongs and going fishing, end of discussion! Tight lines everyone.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't live in ohio anymore but I've been watching this thread and I'm gonna coment on it now. This is so typical of ohio law enforcement. They don't want to actually take the time to deal with the problem or find a real solution so they restric everyones access. 
I'm sure the point penut is making is that with people around the docks you can't know if they are fishing or up to no good. People who are gonna take stuff from boats definitely pretend to fish till they have an opportunity to steal the stuff they want. When they get away with it they will keep coming 
back. Sounds like penut agrees this wont do much but he's glad they are trying something.
Its seems to me like the criminals have all the rights in that state and crime is getting worse and worwe. Crime is the main industry out there and its growing fast. That's the main reason I moved.
Out here and in other states in this area they don't want people in many of the elk ranges poaching or messing with the elk after hunting season so they don't let people in them. To catch these people the set up trail cams and put trackers in the elk antlers. They put them right on main trails. Stupid tress passers see the giant antlers and take them. Game and fish drive to their houses and arrest them. Problem solved. If you can hide a tracker in elk horns then I think one could be hidden in a trolling motor or a battery, maybe even a rod and real. 
I can say I miss my friends and family and even the beautiful lakes, but I don't miss ohio. Don't be 2 hard on peanut or Ez guys, they are both sitting on opposite side of the same fence and are verry frustrated. You all should get together and go protest the game and fish office or the docks them selves, don't fight with each other. You pay your taxes, go use your voice. This is a very powerful site and you all are already connected. 
Good luck and tight lines, I miss you all.
P.s. the down side of living in a great aera, no real internet. I did this from my phone and will not be fixing my spelling errors. Please forgive me.


----------



## Spinacre10 (Apr 10, 2012)

dan1985 said:


> Took a drive thorugh the park to check out the signs, they are real, and they have no affect. Saw people fishing, even out on the docks where there were always signs...lol...hope they are careful....I have always had better luck on the breakwall just 25 yards from the docks.


The signs are dated April 15th to Sept 1st. So there is still one day left (saturday) to fish


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

One thing seemingly not mentioned much in this thread is local law enforcement. The ODNR is limited and after a certain time local police/sheriff deputies should be there. If a rash of crimes were taking place on a certain road or in a certain neighborhood wouldn't you expect, no demand, local law to solve these crimes? It's not just Mosquito. I know they had several instances of vehicle break ins at West Branch last year. Even in the lot just down from the camp office. Calls should be made to local officials. If they say they don't have the resources either then area taxes need to be raised. The lake is an asset to that area and brings in a lot of money. If the area businesses want to prosper they need to ensure a safe environment for people to come into to spend their hard earned money. I also agree if they are making a profit by renting dock space they should be responsible for protecting it. Otherwise you may as well just tie up to a tree somewhere and hope for the best. lol If a few of these low life trash were made examples of it would stop in a hurry. I'm not talking about shooting anyone either that's just stupid. If you had to pay say twenty times the amount of what you stole in fines and restitution I bet they would think twice about doing it. Anyone caught littering from shore or boat should be required to fill say 50 trash bags from that lakes shorelines. Publicize these punishments and I bet all this crap stops in a hurry. It's a darn shame when you have to carry a gun just to feel safe when fishing at night.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

As I keep reading the posts on this thread I can't help but think that the point of the signs is being missed. I really don't think the state put the signs up to deter crime. Like a lot of people have said in their posts.... the crime is most likely taking place at night, or when people aren't around. As has been said...... no fishing signs aren't going to stop criminals. And as has been said.... shore fisherman probably actually help deter crime while they are there. That's why I really doubt if the signs are meant to deter crime.

The signs are there to stop people fishing from the shore in the marina around the area of the ramp, and the boat slips. I'm a bass fisherman.... I know fishing around boat docks is productive for a lot of different species of fish..... But..... and I am not anti shore fisherman....... but come on, is there really a need to have shore fishing allowed there? There was another thread on this site that dealt with shore fisherman and the problems that are associated with SOME of them. They can be a real pain at times...... just as boaters can be a real pain at times. Let's face it.... not everyone is a sportsman, nor is everyone considerate of other people. I would bet that most of us, boat fisherman and shore fisherman alike, have had someone pull right up next to us and start fishing when there is plenty of room around us...... it's the bad apples that cause the problem. 

The signs are there to make it easier for boat owners in that area. It's Mosquito.... there are plenty of shore fishing places out there....... and if you think only shore fisherman have areas they can't fish, lets not forget the two "no boats" areas on the causeway. I can't imagine what would happen if a boat went inside those areas and started fishing the rocks. Can you?


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

I just feel it's the rights that are violated. Boats or no boats, good apple or bad apple. Some people can't afford boats and want somewhere to fish w/ some structure present. Crappie and gills are fairly abundant there and the access is easy for kids and handicaps. Yes there are abundant shore fishing areas but it's a frying pan lake. That area provides structure, water depth variations and is easily accessible. The causeway is not always very friendly for numerous reasons.
As stated before dock holders pay for policing of the area w/ there fees. Otherwise, like stated, tie up to the shoreline and forget about it.
What about the goose s#*t covering the docks, no worries??
No geese allowed from April 15 thru Sept. 30... That's also here nor there.
I fish the marina's in Ashtabula a lot and have *never* seen a fishing prohibited sign, the slips, around boats and docks.
BUT those areas are watched, and access to them is restricted. HELLO! But fishing from shore is allowed. 
There still is theft there also, however, it is limited. I completely understand all the aspects of everyone's ideas. My questions are:
1.) Is the no fishing signs at the Mosquito marina because of theft????
2.) What is the *real* problem and *how* and *why* did it get to this point????


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

My rights are being violated? You don't own the lake. I suppose they have their reasons and last time I checked they dont explain to us. In fact the state only leases the lake from the corp its not state owned. 19.00 dont give any one rights other then access to catch and catching them. That is one big lake. if you cant find enough areas to fish its your own fault. I shore fish and dont feel it complicates any thing. The boat owners pay a lot of money to rent those docks way past a lousy 19.00 who do you think they'll side with. You rights in this country is listed in the bill of rights and I dont remember any thing about fishing and a lot of stuff people seem to think they have a right to. Be glad you are allowed to fish at all. Ohio is lucky to have access to many fish able waters. I feel sorry for any one who thinks a marina costs them any thing!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Just thought it was public property(s). "Rights" not an issue. My bad.
10th amendment, I guess, being implemented.
I'm "assuming" this *is* a fact, "In fact the state only leases the lake from the corp its not state owned."
Also "assuming" all the lakes in the NE are the same, other than Punderson, as far as I know all corp projects. All made for flood control and/or river demand. Correct?
Wouldn't be nice to know why the restriction was made? 
Maybe as sportsman we can be more vigilant of the causes for the loss of privileges (not rights)?
Or doesn't it really matter anymore? 
or chalk it up as a loss and move on....


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry wasn't just meaning you. And I have to admit its hard to separate Federal lakes from state and private. Mosquito is control ed by Federal corp of engineers, As are berlin,Milton and a lot of others. This is a little history on mosquito located on their web site.

In 1930's, plans were drawn up to dam the Mosquito Creek under the Federal Flood Control Act to alleviate floods on the Mahoning, Beaver and Ohio rivers  The dam would also provide domestic water supply for the city of Warren and pollution abatement as a result of the industrialized steel production along the Mahoning River  Completed in April 1944, the dam's capacity held 34 billion gallons of water covering 7,850 acres of land  In 1946. the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers entered into an agreement with the Ohio Department of Natural Resources to manage the recreation on the lake.

Thats where it gets confusing. The state manages the recreation, but at the same time they are under federal rule. Thats why it can be dropped or raised at any time with out warning. So the state rules change between flood lakes and regular state lakes. Also you have things like the marina across from the state launch at mosquito setting on their shore but is private owned and operated. The boat launch is a big part of the over all money the park makes. And they have a waiting list. I know because I docked their for a few years. But security is hard to manage. If they dont do some thing nobody will rent. I have seen fisherman climbing on boat canvass to retrieve a lure quite a few times. Also kids who come with fisherman playing on docks and causing damage. And yes I turned them in. Along with none fisher man. But most I seen were fisherman catching fish not posing. There is a lot of reason to post it. And since no body says how much lake your allowed to fish then I guess what ever they decide is ok. Especially on a flood control lake. We are lucky to be able to fish it,There are federal lakes and city lakes where you can't. But that is my opinion weather you take it for what it is or drop it its up to you. But definitely repeating the same ole things here and making complaints here helps no one. My suggestion is same as always on this matter weather fishing or hunting. Attend the meetings if you really care and become part of the process and not the problem.It's like voting, If you don't choose to vote you give up you right to complain. At least in my book.


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you remember a long time ago the private marina across the lake tried that,and the state steped in and said you cant thats public waters.Now the shoe is on the other foot.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Got it viper1.
Thanks for response!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

fishin1st, my thoughts exactly.

limitout, I remember the marina.
There still is a private marina over by the baseball fields/imagination station off 305 on the east side.


----------



## ranger1957 (Aug 24, 2010)

The signs are there to stop people fishing from the shore in the marina around the area of the ramp, and the boat slips. I'm a bass fisherman.... I know fishing around boat docks is productive for a lot of different species of fish..... But..... and I am not anti shore fisherman....... but come on, is there really a need to have shore fishing allowed there? Bassbme, This was a quote from you. How would you feel if they said no bass boats could fish aroound the docks either. Just a honest question because I've had a few run ins with bass fishermen in that area because I was fishing where they wanted to.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm a bassfisherman and when I'm told I cant fish somewhere I find somewhere else to fish, its as simple as that. MOVE ON! BTW bass guys are not allowed to fish in there during tournaments. I cant believe there is so much whining about this. You cant fish there! MOVE ON! DONE DEAL.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The horse carcass in this thread is smelling like the one in the ODNR thread.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Shore fishermen are restricted to certain area that they can get to. I am a bass fisherman and from day one I was taught by my friend who taught me how to fish that when in a boat.......DON'T move in on a guy shore fishing, we have the whole lake from a boat.....and ive followed that with no exceptions. I will get close enough to ask how he/she is doing if I'm not doing well. I'm just hoping that not all shore fishermen let a few bad bass guys ruin the rep of the bass guys that do the right thing.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

ranger1957 said:


> The signs are there to stop people fishing from the shore in the marina around the area of the ramp, and the boat slips. I'm a bass fisherman.... I know fishing around boat docks is productive for a lot of different species of fish..... But..... and I am not anti shore fisherman....... but come on, is there really a need to have shore fishing allowed there? Bassbme, This was a quote from you. How would you feel if they said no bass boats could fish aroound the docks either. Just a honest question because I've had a few run ins with bass fishermen in that area because I was fishing where they wanted to.


I wouldn't have any problem with it at all Ranger.......There are other places to fish. I'd just go elsewhere. And sorry to hear you have had problems with bass fisherman. Like Lunker said earlier...... don't let bad bass fisherman give us all a bad name. Just as I don't let the bad shore fisherman give all shore fisherman a bad name.

Ya know what the problem is?........ It's people that think they can do whatever the heck they want to do because they have rights, or because they pay taxes....... that's the problem


----------



## ranger1957 (Aug 24, 2010)

I've fished that lake for 45 years and have no problem fishing from shore or in my boats. What pisses me off is there are a lot of older people that fish that area. People that can't fish other areas very without problems getting there or have boats with someone to help them. And yes I docked my boat there for a couple years untill they kept jacking the price up. We can all disscuss this till we're blue in the face and there will still be someone unhappy. But you don't want to disscuss our rights because more and more are taking away eveyday in what was once the geatest nation on earth.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

This is no place to worry about rights! As far as i know only the right to bear arms have any thing to do with the out doors. Problem today is people confuse rights with privilege. A state or federal property doesn't give any one the right to fish or hunt. Only if they decide to make it public do you receive privileges they decide you can use. You pay taxes and licenses and our government makes use of it any where they want. So could be the taxes you paid or the license fees went to fixing roads or gave some one a raise. At least I know i have never been told My money went to a lake or any where else. I was the treasurer for quite a few years of the Columbiana County Federation of Sportsman clubs. So I know there is a very nice fishing pier and walk with lights and all there for people who want to fish. You can fish too as long as no handicaps need it. We raised the money for a few of those on different lakes. Mosquito has sever area launches were people having troubles can fish and a nice fishing spot on the bridge too! I know because I have problems walking far or at all some times and my wifes worse. But their are many nice places we story we shore fish there. So if you have two good legs your story don't hold water.


----------



## ranger1957 (Aug 24, 2010)

It wasn't a story or a comment about me at all. It was a comment about some of the people I see fishing there thats all.


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Some people just like to push it,then they will cry when they git a ticket


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

330-637-2856 Heres the phone number,its cheaper then a ticket


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

ezbite said:


> no thanks, id rather talk to someone in person. makes for a better relationship and i honestly dont think im going to get a ticket..
> 
> wait, let me edit, since you seem so helpful with the phone number, how about you call them and let us know the reasoning for the signs.


LOL Amazing !!! The guy tries to help you get some answers by providing a phone number you can call, and you give him a sarcastic reply. 

I just looked at the very first page of this thread. You were the second reply in this thread. You said then, that you would continue fishing until a ranger told you not to. Evidently the signs that were posted by the state mean nothing to you.

It's pretty plain to me why the signs were posted in the first place. All you have to do is go back and read your posts on this thread. 

BTW..... I was out at Mosquito on Sunday the 15th...... you'll be happy to know that you won't be alone fishing the restricted areas. There were a few other people that are evidently going to do what they want to do, regardless of what the rules are. There is one thing I noticed that was different about them, though. They were all very old people that didn't look like they could get around very well.

For the others that are interested in why the signs were posted..... I called the number provided in an earlier post. I left my name and number with the office to be called back by someone that can verify why the signs were posted......... I'll let everyone know


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey thanks Bassbme,I thought I would help out but some people just dont want any help.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i dont like to get involved in the bickering threads and i got involved in this one . probably because i feel so strongly that these signs are wrong. punishing the many for the actions of a few people is wrong. be it thieves or complaining boat owners. ive fished the docks all my life and its sad to see these signs. 

ive delelted all my post in this thread and want to say im sorry if ive offended anyone. i will post one more time after i talk to a ranger and find out the real reason for the signs and if theres a chance of removal. now im going to go catch some lake erie hawgs...


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ezbite was talking about you. Just saying. I hope you get your answer but i doubt it. Kind of like all the drinking and drug laws out their and I don't do it. I think laws are mainly made for substitution for common sense that most dont seem to have these days. And its always for the few. As I said I'u am not talking about you.You seem to be a level headed guy,, But now that you mentioned it I think Id wait to fish till after you get your answer. Wouldn't want to see a black mark on your record as Im sure you probably don't have any now!


----------



## SteelyDeacon (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm having trouble here, Peanut. Do you really think that leaving valuables in a public place overnight is ever going to be secure from theft? Shore fishermen or no shore fishermen, I don't see how you can expect not to be ripped off if you leave your boat out in a public area. It's the laptop on the car seat situation all over again. Who says other boaters aren't ripping off your boats? It's just like the shore litter issue: when boaters throw their trash overboard, if it floats, it will eventually end up on shore, and the shore fishermen will get blamed for it. I think there's just too many restrictions on shore access at most public lakes. You shouldn't have to own a boat to fish in a public lake!!! That's just elitism, plain and simple. I think boaters should have to be responsible for securing their own property from theft, and not expect the state to do it just because they pay a docking fee! If having a boat is too much trouble for them, then they shouldn't have a boat! Why do you think the old saying stands: The second happiest day in a boater's life is the day he buys his boat, the happiest day is when he sells it! If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen! Fishing is a shoreline activity, not just for boaters!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Reporting back concerning the reasons for the no fishing signs at the ramp and boat slips at Mosquito. I just received a call back from Jackie (a very nice lady) at the Mosquito State Park office. 

The reasons she gave me are these..... She said that most state parks don't allow fishing in the vicinity of boat slips, and that there actually shouldn't have been any allowed from the very beginning. She sited boaters docked at the slips having problems with hooks and lures snagged in, and tearing their boat covers. She also mentioned fishing line getting tangled in peoples outboards and trolling motors. I asked her if theft had anything to do with the posting and she said no. That they really don't have a lot of problem with that out there. She told me that at times, the park rangers themselves had trouble accessing the shoreline because shore fisherman weren't willing to move. 

Basically she said pretty much what has been said in a lot of these threads. She said that it was sad that a few people can spoil things for the others. She also told me that they knew the posting of the signs would cause some outrage......(I assured her that they had.... lol) but she also said that the regulation is only in effect during the busiest time for boat usage in the area around the ramp and docks. The back of the bay is still open to fishing, and she mentioned that there were quite a few areas around the lake that had easy access to shore fisherman. 

As I said, she was a very nice woman and explained the reasons very clearly. Hopefully these explanations are reasonable and understandable to everyone. But...... based on the direction this thread took, I am sure they won't be. Laws, and rules are made for a reason........ and the reasons aren't because of the vast majority. They always seem to be because of the few. Those are the people we should be upset with....... not the people that make or enforce the rules. 

So there you have it........ those are the reasons given by the park office at Mosquito. Hopefully this won't turn into a "whiny boaters getting their way" thread now. But sadly........ I have a feeling it will.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

THANK YOU, Bassbme!!!!!!


----------

